# IGF-1 and shoulder pain



## Professorx (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi bros,

I need advices about peptides I can use for a shoulder pain which re-appear after my contest(winstrol, dry joints, no water). I had the same pain last year, I used GH during few months and the pain disappeared. What do you think is better to use for this pain ? IGF-1lr3, DES ? dosage ? timing ?

It hurts me when I train chests.

I thought about IGF-1 lr3 100mcg 3x/week.

Thanks a lot bros and sory if my english is not very good.


----------



## Professorx (Mar 24, 2013)

bump


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

IGF-Lr3 worked well for me to reduce inflammation but not repair the problem

Im now on TB500 and would recommend this over Lr3 mainly due to getting legit Lr3 and costs ..

Igf Lr3 at 100mcg 3 times a week is to low from my experience .. .


----------



## Professorx (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks a lot toon


----------



## Ghoosst (Jun 6, 2013)

Myself I had better results with IGF1 but injected locally. It helped my knees and specially feet. I injected it also in short head of biceps, where I had stron tendonosis, it helped but after I hit a nerve few time I stopped pinning there. And did not have courage to pin in the adductors origin. But feet were really amazing. The pain from plantar facitis was killing me, normal PT did not help at all, I could not barely make any step. After few weeks of injecting 5-10 mcgs each heel, the pain was about 10% of the original.

Now I am 6weeks on TB500 6mg a week and noticed only slight improvements in the biceps, but only slight and only there. Maybe it doesnot help with tendonosis, and only helps with tendinosis, I do not know. At least my burn wounds healed much quicker.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Im honestly not sure that any peptide will help with this tho the best man to answer this would be Paul, @Pscarb


----------



## Big Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

thoon said:


> IGF-Lr3 worked well for me to reduce inflammation but not repair the problem
> 
> Im now on TB500 and would recommend this over Lr3 mainly due to getting legit Lr3 and costs ..
> 
> Igf Lr3 at 100mcg 3 times a week is to low from my experience .. .


Which brand of tb500 you using please thoon?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Thymosin Beta 4 is what should be used for inflammation, IGF-1LR3 is good for injuries (useless for muscle growth) combine them both and you have a good stack although i prefer MGF with Thymosin


----------



## Professorx (Mar 24, 2013)

God of peps wrote. Thanks a lot pscarb.

What dosage you recommend for the both ? and PEG-MGF or MGF ?

thanks again, its very cool to help me


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

How does Thymosin Beta 4 and MGF work well together .Ive researched it and cant find a answer to this .... Ive used Mgf many times post w/out but never found it gave any relief to RC problems

Im on TB500 and its early days so i cant comment on results so far ,,apart from its ahead of Igf fo pain relief so far


----------

